# Finally finished my latest project



## MMGC (Sep 14, 2005)

I mentioned in a thread a while back that I was working on a project and would post some pictures when is finished it. Due to working a lot of hours and other things popping up, it took longer than I wanted but it is finally complete, tested and ready for use. I figure I've got about 30-35 hours in it. I did not have a pattern but did have a picture to look at. (I was too cheap to buy the pattern.) I am pleased with the way it turned out and very pleased with the way it handles.

If anyone wants to undertake one of these I will give any helpful pointers that I can.

Later,


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great lookin boat, MM...Can't believe you only spent 35 hours on it....sumthin like that would take me 3500...

Them ducks better watch out...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Me too. That is nice. Fantastic job to be proud of.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

That is awesome! good job and the camo looks great!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Outstanding job MM. Can't imagine me doing something like that in only 35 hours. Very nice!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great Job! I love those little canoes. They are lots of fun.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sweet pirogue! How long is it ?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job. A friend of mine bought a kit to build one of those but when he read the instructions on scarfing decided to put it off. I'll have to use your picture to rub it in.







Yours is something to be proud of - and enjoy.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, very very nice!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Viking, your friend should use a kit that doesn't require scarfing. I built the cheap canoe (free Plans) from here: http://www.bateau.com/products.php?cat=8


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> Viking, your friend should use a kit that doesn't require scarfing. I built the cheap canoe (free Plans) from here: http://www.bateau.com/products.php?cat=8


I doubt he'll build anything now. He divorced and lives in a condo. Luckily, his "kit" was really nothing but the ribs and the two end pieces. A friend of mine and I built a small sailboat when we were in our teens and I think it would be fun to do again but doubt I'll get around to it. I have a canoe and bass buggy sitting at the bay now that haven't been in the water in ages - probably don't need another driveway queen.


----------



## MMGC (Sep 14, 2005)

Guys,

Thanks for the compliments. It was really a fun project. I also have a motor mount built for it. I have a 2hp evinrude to run on it but I have got to get it inspected and registered to do that. It paddles so easy that I am not sure if I am going to run the motor on it.

EndTuition,
The boat is 15' 8" long, bottom is 30" at center, top is 36"at center and it weighs about 50 lbs. The outside is completely covered with fiberglass. That was the worst part of the project.

Later,


----------

